# Db started 2/10



## ORnurse (Feb 12, 2013)

I started my Db on 2/10 per dangers recipe except the full amount of lemon juice.I pitched the yeast on 2/11. Starting sg was 1.080. Today it's a bit under, I'd say 1.078. Nice crown of yeast present on top of liquid. Temps have all been around 75. Smells very "yeastie" in room.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like you're well on your way.


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks, this am 2/13/13 the Db is snap, crackling and popping. For my first try, I divided dangers recipe amount of lemons juice in thirds . I added 1/3 in initial must mix. Tonight and tomorrow I will add the other 2/3s. Credit to stormyabyss for the idea of staging the lemon juice.


----------



## Stormyabyss (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks but i really didn't come up with it....a few people around here have posted about adding it at different times.... But i do think it helps the yeast start off strong.


----------



## ttimmer (Feb 13, 2013)

I've never had a problem with the yeast working well. I make sure I give the pectic enzyme, yeast energizer and yeast nutrient 12 -24 hours before pitching the yeast. Usually going strong within a few hours. I do watch my temps closely - and make sure I am as close to 80 as I can get before adding the yeast -- I think that may be the key.


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 13, 2013)

Sp down to 1.060 today. Temp 78. Another 1/3 of lemon juice added.


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 19, 2013)

Sg down to .994. Racked to secondary. Sparkloid, sorbate and pot. Met added. Temp still in mid 70s.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you degas? Just asking...


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 20, 2013)

Degassed for about 10 min. Found it to be a lot less gassy compared to kits, due to daily stirs.


----------



## Stormyabyss (Feb 26, 2013)

How's the db coming along?


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 26, 2013)

Great. Will be bottling this Saturday along with a costal white I made a while back. I plan on starting a pineapple-strawberry version this Saturday as well. 

How did yours turn out? Did you back sweeten at all?


----------



## Stormyabyss (Feb 26, 2013)

It turned out far better than i would have ever thought possible. In the last week since I stabilized and hit it with sparkolloid the flavor has changed alot....it was very tart but it has mellowed out..I back sweetened last night and now just waiting a few days to make sure it doesn't start fermenting again before we bottle...we drank too much last night lol


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome! Just as advertized! 
It'll go very quickly. Better get some more started!


----------

